# What's mounted hound exercise?



## skewby (5 August 2009)

Is it the start of autumn hunting, or something else?  What does it involve and can anyone go?  Is it good for getting a horse used to hunting?


----------



## LauraWheeler (5 August 2009)

mounted hound exercise is exactly what it says. In the summer the hunt staff will take the hounds out on exercise and they will ride bycicles but as the horses get fitter after a summer off they ride the horses out with the hounds. I used to take Lucy out with my local hounds but i knew the hunt well and they asked me to go as Lucy is very good with hounds. They did do a few near to autum hunting that where open to other people. I think it depends on the hunt. Who is your local pack? Maybe you could ring the hunt sec and ask? Autumn hunting is good for getting horses used to hunting as it usuly involves alot of boring standing around!


----------



## marmalade76 (5 August 2009)

It is exercising the hounds whilst mounted. The hounds need fittening aswell as horses. Foxhounds would usually go from the kennels but bloodhounds have meets for hound exercise as they don't go autumn hunting. I used to go out with the Farmers Bloodhounds.
www.farmersbloodhounds.co.uk
For foxhounds you would have to ring the sec and ask if you could go along.


----------



## skewby (6 August 2009)

Thank you guys that's so helpful!  I went out with the Cotswold last year for the first time and am planning to take my lad autumn hunting to get him properly introduced  it was just awesome and I am dying to go again!  Thanks for the explanation, have emailed the secretary as I thought it might be a anyone tag along sort of thing and good experience for us, but perhaps not.  She is going to let me know when autumn hunting starts anyway


----------

